

The Death of Booting Up - pwg
http://www.slate.com/id/2301414/

======
pwg
Subtitle: "Three cheers for computers that start instantly."

Quote from a few paragraphs down: "... a typical Windows machine was still
spending about 80 seconds to boot up. Computers these days can go from
completely off to working within 30 seconds, and in some cases much faster.
Apple's MacBook Air loads up in 16 seconds, and machines based on Google's
cloud-based Chrome OS boast boot times of under 10 seconds."

It is really sad that the definition of "instantly" has been adjusted to mean
30 instead of 80 seconds, or 10 instead of 80 seconds. Yes, 10 is better than
80, but even 10 is not "instantly".

